# Narcissistic II (rough draft)



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

I have combined Sketch I and Sketch II to make a draft version of Narcissistic II.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on or how anyone could write that... but it's good! Incomprehensible to and above me, but very good.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There's much to enjoy here. The scoring is really good. About the only thing I didn't like was the amount of using the opening descending 4-note motif.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ian Moore said:


> I have combined Sketch I and Sketch II to make a draft version of Narcissistic II.


Brilliant, I loved it, excellent music!


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

paulc said:


> I have no idea what's going on or how anyone could write that... but it's good! Incomprehensible to and above me, but very good.


I don't think it's 'above' you at all because you responded in the way in which I hope you would. Thanks very much.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------

